# I wouldn't be caught dead ...



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

So, what are the things you absolutely hate doing? Just complete the sentence beginning with *I wouldn't be caught dead* ...

Here goes,

I wouldn't be caught dead listening to Britney Spears.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I wouldn't be caught dead wearing really bright pink


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I wouldnt be caught dead in a crematorium


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

^^ your meant to say with flowers in your hair


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ You're cruisin fer a bruisin now missy!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie

Sorry I'm in a silly mood


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I wouldn't be caught dead singing, my voice must remain a mystery!


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

I wouldn't be caught dead eating offal. :no


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I wouldn't be caught dead in bright colored clothing.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I wouldn't be caught dead doing pantomime.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I wouldn't be caught dead wearing makeup.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I wouldn't be caught dead committing a FASHION FELONY! :spit


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I wouldnt be caught dead being dead.


----------



## Xephere (Jul 29, 2009)

I wouldn't be caught dead watching Hannah Montana (or any of those disney shows for that matter).


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

KumagoroBeam said:


> I wouldn't be caught dead doing pantomime.


it is actually kind of fun. :b

i wouldn't be caught dead reading _Twilight_.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xephere said:


> I wouldn't be caught dead watching Hannah Montana (or any of those disney shows for that matter).


The older Mickey Mouse Club shows I would watch, but not the new ones.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

hmmmmm Not many people saw "Weekend at Bernie's" here :stu


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

^Okay was this poor taste? It might be I'm thinking now.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I wouldn't be caught dead singing in public.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I wouldn't be caught dead picking my nose in public


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I wouldn't be caught dead hosting a party.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I wouldn't be caught dead listening to a "boy band." uke


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I wouldn't be caught dead making the retarded faces I do when I'm alone


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I wouldn't be caught dead becoming best friends with Jay Leno.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

scantily clad in a sauna


----------



## SomeRandomGuy (Aug 3, 2010)

I wouldn't be caught dead with my gun being pried from my cold fingers.

(... or however that phrase goes...)


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I wouldn't be caught dead wearing crocs.

The most horrific footwear ever and I've always wondered why people wear it other places than to work.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

I wouldn't be caught dead watching a musical.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I wouldn't be caught dead in pink chiffon ever again.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I wouldn't be caught dead wearing fur


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I wouldn't be caught dead.....without my straw hat and mp3.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I wouldn't be caught dead taking a skinny dip at a public place.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I wouldn't be caught dead without my calf-skin boots and baby-seal fur underpants. So snug.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I wouldn't be caught dead in one of those pairs of gaudy sneakers!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

In a bikini!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I wouldn't be caught dead on reality TV.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I wouldn't be caught dead reading those cookie cutter romance/tragedy piece of garbage books by Nicholas Sparks.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

on SAS 

(there I've said it. Surely someone said that already Dub? Well I dunno, but I aint readin it back again to find oot)


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I wouldn't be caught dead in a Yankee Candle store.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

having less than 1000 posts :boogie


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

Wearing Ed Hardy, those juicy couture sweat pants that say "juicy" in gigantic rhinstone letters on the butt, crocs or ugg boots.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^:lol

I guess I could say the same thing.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I wouldn't be caught dead shopping at a glitzy big-brand store.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

I wouldn't be caught dead wearing white after labor day.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I wouldn't be caught dead Emceeing an event.


----------



## SlightlyJaded (Jun 5, 2009)

I wouldn't be caught dead watching anything by James Cameron. Ugh.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I wouldn't be caught dead working at Mcdonalds...


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

I wouldn't be caught dead in a NASCAR t-shirt.


----------



## littlemisshy (Aug 10, 2010)

I wouldn't be caught dead in my Bridget Jones Granny pants:teeth


----------



## gonewiththewind (Aug 18, 2010)

I wouldn't be caught dead answering my phone.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I wouldn't be caught dead in them leather pants.


----------



## Tess of the Lonely Hearts (Aug 26, 2010)

I wouldn't be caught dead being my normal self in public.

Sad, but true...


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I wouldn't be caught dead listening to boy bands.


----------



## imaboutttoEXPLODE (Apr 25, 2010)

I wouldn't be caught dead writing in this thread


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

i wouldnt be caught dead hanging out with any of those sissy boys i use to call friends as a teen. if i could go back in time id be causing all the death.


----------



## suzieeQ (Sep 19, 2010)

I wouldn't be caught dead without underwear. Female celebrities take notice!:no


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

I wouldn't be caught dead wearing shorts.


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

I wouldn't be caught dead back at my old school


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I wouldn't be caught dead watching MTV.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I wouldn't be caught dead buying porn.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

IWBCD listening to Justin Beiber


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

I wouldn't be caught dead watching a soap opera.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I wouldn't be caught dead drinking tea.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I wouldn't be caught dead in a photo shoot. Well, I would if it was my crime scene.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I wouldn't be caught dead in skinny jeans.


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

i wouldn't be caught dead wearing crocks and baggy jeans


----------



## SlightlyJaded (Jun 5, 2009)

IWBCD wearing skinny jeans or listening to country music


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*I would'nt be caught dead going out without my safe person *


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Feeding my cats poor quality cat food.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I wouldn't be caught dead wearing socks with sandals!


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

IWBCD taking a speech class.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Xtraneous said:


> I wouldn't be caught dead in skinny jeans.


Me either. They look horrible on anybody in my opinion. :sus


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

I wouldn't be caught dead wearing high heels.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

I wouldn't be caught dead being caught alive


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Posting in this thread! :kma


----------

